# 908 Question??



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

A couple of months ago I bought a 908 serial #LKF05XX, which according to S&W it manufactured in 1999. It has some carry wear and appeared to be in good shape. I got it for a decent price at the pawn shop where I found it.

So far I have run about 300 rounds of various range and defense ammo, and it hasn't hiccuped. It fairly accurate, or at least as accurate as I am. I am not able to get any real tight groupings, but they all in the 5 ring at 3 yards and 7 yards. Or in center of mass. I plan on using this weapon for CC, and have ordered a nice leather IWB holster for it. It fits perfectly in a Don Hume JIT Slide OWB holster that I had for my other carry weapon, a Taurus PT140. The barrel sticks out the bottom a bit, but not a big problem.

Anyway to question. When cleaning and sitting in my living dry firing I notice what appears be lots of side to side play between the frame and the slide at the muzzle end. Almost a 1/32nd of inch either way. The barrel is tight in the slide, it the whole slide/barrel assembly that moves on the frame. Is this a problem for accuracy or is it dangerous? According to Smith I have no warranty on the pistol. Is it something I need to have looked at?
It has a plastic guide rod, is that part of the problem? Who makes a metal guide rod for this gun?

Thanks for any replies in advance.

Marty


----------

